# Re homing armadillos



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wondered what you guys look for in people when selling your exotic babies 

Say for instance I was thinking of rehomeing the Dillos what should I be looking for what questions should I be asking to weed out the nots so experienced people 
After all I have had them for years and wouldn't want them to go to just anyone


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Ask for pics of their enclosures, provide you with a care sheet, including diet and enrichment. That sort of thing might help to show if they've done their research or not.


----------

